# ATI  Rage Mobility P/M XServer Problem

## vkp

hi

weiss einer wie ich die karte mit 3d unterstüzung zum laufen bekomme?

also in der make.conf hab ich VIDEO_CARDS="mach64 vesa" drin

und die xorg sagt mir failed to load module "ati"+"fbdev" module does not exist und error setting mtrr

das gleiche wenn ich eine xorg.conf mit "mach64" als treiber anlege

den kernel hab ich nur mit vesa framebuffer unterstüzung gebaut, weil der mach64FB probleme macht

und drm aber ohne treiber und ich weis nicht ob das überhaupt was bringt drm ohne karte

vesa will ich nicht, ich möchte gerne 3d beschleunigung das muss doch machbar sein schliesslich ist die "mach64" option nicht einfach so da

bei der installation von xorg hab ich mich an http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml orientiert und sollte ich lieber das meta package installieren?Last edited by vkp on Thu Sep 08, 2011 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., bist du dir sicher das mach64 der richtige Treiber ist?

Magst du nicht mal ein 

```
lspci | grep VGA
```

 mit posten?

So vom Bauchgefühl her würde ich es eher mit  dem xf86-video-r128 Treiber versuchen.

----------

## vkp

```

lspci | grep VGA

VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc. Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)

```

ich hatte eigentlich auch vor den rage 128 treiber zu verwenden als ich dann aber gelesen habe das das wohl ein mach64 chip ist

und der mach64 ist als kernel drm nicht verfügbar kann das daran liegen?

soweit ich das jetzt aber verstanden habe geht das auch ohne kernel drm treiber

ich blick da nicht so recht durch mit dem dri drm zeug

----------

## vkp

ok hatte ein paar use flags falsch   :Embarassed: 

wenn ich ohne xorg.conf starte wird automatisch der vesa treiber genommen aber mit einem "error setting mtrr..." geht aber trozdem

und wenn ich jetzt mit xorg.conf + mach64 als treiber starte bekomm ich auch ein bild aber mit der meldung das

```

FATAL: Module mach64 not found.

[drm] drmOpen failed

MACH64(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit Failed

```

(schätze weil kernel drm aus ist? oder kann der mesa auch drm?)

ich komm jetzt auch grad schlecht an die logdateien dran...

was kann ich denn jetzt machen um 3d beschleunigung zu bekommen?

----------

